
Gradually, Then Suddenly - _pius
https://ma.tt/2020/05/gradually-then-suddenly/
======
umilegenio
Remote working can be great for companies that are large and/or in the
development/web service sector. In large companies most people already
interact remotely (i.e., emails and calls). With all that this entails: clear
communication, well documented processes, etc. So a good part of the work is
already remote, in some sense. You only need to understand what part of the
rest can be made remote.

Companies that work primarily with development/web service probably already
work in good part with (remote) software. So working remotely is an easy step.

In short, I think that basically companies like Facebook are the one that have
it easiest in being remote-first companies. And the ones that would get the
most benefit from it. So, it is great that they adopted a remote-first
approach, when they literally had no alternative.

However, we should remember that there are still lots of companies and people
that will never thrive in a remote-first environment. And these might very
well be the majority.

